# Exam Project



## Pelle (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi,

Since I'm in my last year of my Multimedia education, I had to came up with my own project.

This video is the result, it is mainly intended for people who don't know anything about mantids.

&gt;&gt;

My english and voice sucks, so you can always turn off the sound  

I didn't have a lot of time for it, so if something isn't right. Don't shoot me  

It is made in 3Ds Max and rendered with Vray.

Some stills from the movie



























The grasshopper and fly in wireframe






The bones to animate the mesh






Some 'helpers' to help with the animations






The CD cover and the label











Today I had my presentation and it was OK


----------



## Kruszakus (Jan 27, 2009)

Kewl man, that was actualy pretty nice  

Now go watch The Shield as I told you to


----------



## Hypoponera (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nicely done Pim! Your English and voice/accent are no worse then mine. And English is my primary language!


----------



## Rick (Jan 27, 2009)

Very nice. I like your voice.


----------



## Kruszakus (Jan 27, 2009)

Hypoponera said:


> Very nicely done Pim! Your English and voice/accent are no worse then mine. And English is my primary language!


What about them Cockney guys? Their language is English, yet you can't understand a thing when they speak!

Kinda the same in Poland - people deeply rooted in Silesia's tradition are impossible to understand by me, and I live about only 300 kilometers from Silesia


----------



## dafke14 (Jan 27, 2009)

Cool film cant even define any dutch accent well done Pim.


----------



## Katnapper (Jan 27, 2009)

I think you did an excellent job on the video, Pelle! Thanks for letting us see.


----------



## Pelle (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments!  

@ Kruszakus

But The Shield has way to much seasons


----------



## Kruszakus (Jan 29, 2009)

Pelle said:


> Thanks for the nice comments!  @ Kruszakus
> 
> But The Shield has way to much seasons


It took me 3 weeks to download and see all episodes - it ain't that bad!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jan 29, 2009)

Very nicely done!


----------



## revmdn (Jan 29, 2009)

Great job.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 29, 2009)

Wonderful work Pim. You will ace the project!  

Your English is great! I have deal with quite a few Dutch in my project before they all speak fluent english. Great job


----------



## Anleoflippy (Jan 30, 2009)

Nice work


----------



## Pelle (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## idolomantis (Feb 1, 2009)

really nice job


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 2, 2009)

Excellent topic choice and thanks for sharing it with us! I especially liked how many scenes began with a search through the background foliage and ended up focusing on the subject. And the ending was fun!

Has anybody else seen the Mantis Parable? It is one of my all-time favorite shorts:

Sound and graphics are absolutely beautiful!

Here is the link to the artist's website. The video link above was to YouTube. I'm not sure he wanted it there:

http://www.themantisparable.com/


----------



## Peter Clausen (Feb 2, 2009)

Also, all the stuff by Minuscule is wonderful. You can search for their stuff on YouTube too, for example: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BdbrZDAOg9Q


----------



## Orin (Feb 2, 2009)

Great job! I liked the voiceover but for some reason I couldn't get the volume much above low.


----------



## Pelle (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks again

I didn't know it was on youtube, I did visit the site a few times..

Very cool, but I'm far away from such animation skills  



Orin said:


> Great job! I liked the voiceover but for some reason I couldn't get the volume much above low.


Hmm yes, I recorded it with a crappy mic.. Didn't have enough time to fix it.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice job - i really liked it.


----------



## Dinora (Feb 6, 2009)

Finally had a chance to watch it, great job!

Thank you so much for sharing this.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Feb 22, 2009)

very nice and informative!


----------

